# Winged Demon Creatures



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*I finished my four winged critters that have the option of being hung on the wall. (Chicken Wire Frames with Paper Mache)
There are additional pics here if you are interested...*


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

AWESOME!
You should just leave them up in your house all year.
They're conversation starters.
Haha. 

Great job!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW! Definately leave those up year round. Do the eyes light up?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

proof that there are some extremely talented folks on here.... great job.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, those are good!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very very nice DeadSpider!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Fantastic! Those look awesome DeadSpider. Very nice work!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

AAAAHHHHHHH SSSSSSUUUUUUUMMMMMMEEEE!!!!!!!!!!

Holy crap, those look good. 

Way to go DS.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Great work, very impressive.


----------



## TNathe (Sep 28, 2006)

those are amazing. They really are life-like.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanx everyone.

The eyes do not light up, they are but lowly marbles... I considered making them light up... but thats as far as it went.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Those are GREAT...FANTASTIC...AWESOME. Nice job.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

WOW,

Oh my. Are you ever talented. You should make a mold of them and sell them.

Those blow anything I have seen in Toscano away.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

SpectreTTM said:


> WOW,
> 
> Oh my. Are you ever talented. You should make a mold of them and sell them.
> 
> Those blow anything I have seen in Toscano away.


I would agree with this, have you thought of molding them?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Yep..... A++ work!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, I want 2 of those for the tops of my gate pillars, and one for my Mausoleum. And Maybe a 20 or so foot long one to go on the roof of my house, maybe blowing smoke. Very nice.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

tcarter said:


> Wow, I want 2 of those for the tops of my gate pillars, and one for my Mausoleum. And Maybe a 20 or so foot long one to go on the roof of my house, maybe blowing smoke. Very nice.


Now this is a person who Really thinks big.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow!. Very nice Dead spider. Very artful


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

WOW DS! I just love them!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

WTB

Those are awesome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Job , I love those . Nice detail.
Hopefully you have a how to soon.
How long did it take you to make those?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok i see in your extra pics its a kinda how to , thats alot of wire bending :googly: 
what did you use for the nails?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy Sh**! Those ROCK!!!! DS got skills!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow! Ditto on what's already been said....AWESOME!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

aw shucks - thanx guys n gals

As lily said, yes the photobucket page is a rough how to.
The chicken wire frames were fairly easy, and took maybe a few hours. I used skeletal animal structures as models. The body of each is mache, the eyes are marbles, the nails are i think pieces of shell - they are from the bead section of the local dollar store, they came that colour. Each beast has wire loops attached so they can all hang on the wall if the display needs them to.

As for the casting comments.... HMMMM maybe I will look into that over the 'off-season'


----------



## rivrat (Oct 11, 2006)

Those are awesome. Just wish I had the time and talent to do stuff like that I wouldn't have to make do with modifing premade props.



rivrat


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

OMG dead!!! those are sveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!! :> you should mold them and sell them.. I'd buy one.... He!! yeah!!! You really did an awesome job!!! You should be very, very, very proud.... :>


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

DS....Wow, what can I say? Excellant job!!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

--unbelievable what talent ,DS great job !when you mass produce them let me know -i want one


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

VEeeeery niiiiiice


----------

